# [How To] Making a Start menu in two easy steps



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Well fumbling around with stuff, I found a way to have a half normal start menu you can make without having to buy start8 or using 3rd party programs.

*Step 1*: Making Hidden files visible 
First Open up Windows Explorer, 









See whats highlighted? Good click it.

Now we are done with that step!.

*Step 2*: Making the start menu
Now to making the fabled start menu 

Head to you task bar on for people who don't know what that is. its the big bar on the bottom of the screen

Right click on it and go toolbars click "New toolbar" navigate to your hard drive that has windows installed on it. Most of them will be (C.

Now when made the hidden files visible, You should see a folder called "ProgramData" go in it.
And the look for the folder called "Microsoft" go in it.

And now look for the folder "Windows" Go in it as well
And after that look for the folder called "StartMenu" Oh the fabled missing start menu . go in it as well.

After all that just click "Select Folder" and you'll have a new menu on you task bar.









And there you go. You have made a start menu!

Now if you want you can unlock the taskbar and move it around if you want.

I hope someone finds this helpful


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------

